# Solubilizer



## homesteaders (Mar 17, 2017)

I made my first batch of LS using Irish Lass's recipe. It turned out great! I'd like to have the EO's stay mixed, so I was looking for a natural alternative to Polysorbate 80, and found articles about a fairly new product called Sepiclear G7 by Seppic. https://www.seppic.com/seppic-launches-sepiclear-g7-new-100-natural-solubilizer  Have any of you tried this and do you know where to purchase it? Or, do you have any suggestions for alternatives to Polysorbate 80? Thanks!


----------



## Susie (Mar 17, 2017)

Have you mixed the EOs in, and they are not staying mixed, or are you assuming that they will not?


----------



## homesteaders (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi Susie. Years ago, I added some EO's to some unscented Dr. Bronner's LS. If I didn't mix it from time to time, the EO's would go to the top, and the soap squirted in my hands would be mostly unscented again. I know that's not the same as my homemade, so I tried a little in a bowl. Wasn't long before there was a bit of an oil slick on top. I thought I remembered reading that some of you add Polysorbate 80 with the EO's to keep them mixed evenly with the LS. From those three things, I presume it would not stay mixed, although I haven't tried it in a full batch.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 17, 2017)

Disclaimer: I'm not a scientist, I just know what works for me.   :wink:

TIPS: I use polysorbate 80 (coconut oil based) for foaming products like LS; polysorbate 20 (olive oil based) for non-foaming products like body mist and linen spray.   When adding fragrance, or any other additive to LS, I first warm the LS to about 140°F (60°C), add the product and mix for one full minute by hand. You might try that first -- you may not need the solubizer. More often than not, I find I  don't. If that doesn't fully incorporate the fragrance into the LS, then I add the Polysorbate 80 to an ounce or two of water; mix until clear; add the fragrance. Mix again. (Use Rate: 1:4, fragrance to poly 80) Allow it to settle for an hour or so to make sure the oil doesn't rise to the top. Then add it to the warmed LS.

I've never used Sepiclear G7. I luv my Polysorbate 80. In addition to the silky feel it imparts to LS, I use it straight between shampoos to give my scalp a rest, and also as a pre-shampoo clarifier if I have a lot of product on my hair. I keep it in the laundry room because it's great for removing oil stains -- mostly from tee shirts I wear while soaping!   :mrgreen: 

I also use it to make a facial cleanser based on DHC's top selling product... 50/50 Olive Oil, FCO / Poly 80. 

HTH    :bunny:​


----------



## homesteaders (Mar 17, 2017)

Thank you, CeeMoor! I will try warming my LS and then mixing well. In my trial, I only added the EO's to room temperature soap and stirred a little. 

On the polysorbate, I know we all have different views on the use of chemicals vs more natural products. I try to go with the more natural. Not trying to push my views on anyone else. There are differences in food grade vs cosmetic grade polysorbate. There are fewer and less severe side effects when food grade polysorbate is used. After reading articles from scientific studies, there are too many side effects and potential long-term "down the road" type concerns for me, so I prefer to avoid things like polysorbate whenever I can. My son developed digestive issues. I had heard that polysorbate is associated with gut issues, so I completely avoided it. The gut issues disappeared. That's not a scientific study and it could have been because of other things, but I still believe it is best for my family to avoid polysorbate and other chemicals whenever we can. If it works for you without problems, that's great. We all have genetic differences. I'm happy that some companies are working to find alternatives.


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 17, 2017)

CeeMoor said:


> I keep it in the laundry room because it's great for removing oil stains -- mostly from tee shirts I wear while soaping! :mrgreen:


 

Awesome tip! I'll have to give that a try!


IrishLass


----------



## Weedfield (Mar 18, 2017)

Homesteaders, I have send an email to Seppic with regard to product availability to small consumers as well as their recommendation for a Polysorbate 80 type product in their line. Since their is no info on purchase on the website, I suspect they may only supply industry.

I'll keep you updated. BTW, I can't find Sepiclear G7 anywhere on their US website. 

Marcia


----------



## homesteaders (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi Weedfield. Thank you! I plan to search a little further, and then if I still can't find it, I'll contact the company, too. I wonder if it would help to also contact retailers such as Lotion Crafters. When stores receive requests for a product, they often begin carrying it, with the knowledge that for every request, there are probably many other potential customers who would purchase the product if it were available. A company such as Seppic is much more likely to respond to an inquiry by a retailer than to individual crafters like us.


----------



## Weedfield (Mar 25, 2017)

Sadly, I haven't received a reply from Seppic, Homesteaders.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 26, 2017)

homesteaders said:


> I wonder if it would help to also contact retailers such as Lotion Crafters.



Good thinking! Jenn, the Owner of Lotion Crafters (WA State), is very helpful and knowledgeable. If she doesn't have Sepiclear G7, she may suggest an alternative that works for you. 

BTW, Lotion Crafter (WA State) is an excellent company to do business with. When I order lip balm tubes, I add this note: _Please ship in USPS Priority Mail, Regional Rate Box A and adjust shipping charge accordingly. THANKS!   _Not only does it save on  shipping, but I get my tubes in 2 days AND 200  tubes fit perfectly in that size box, which then goes right on the shelf  in my cabinet. Cool!

HTH    :bunny:​


----------



## homesteaders (Mar 26, 2017)

Great tip! Thank you, Zany!


----------

